# This Quad Berry has a lot of sediment...!!



## geek

Yesterday I racked, degassed, stabilized and added super kleer to clear wine.
So far after not a complete day look at all the sediments..

The bottle you see next to the carboy is a .750ml I used for the remainder after filling the 5gal carboy, lots of sediments too..!!

The other picture shows the wall of the carboy, looks like sediment is also accumulating on it.
..


----------



## dangerdave

Wow, Varis! That's a lot of sediment! How did you do that? My guess is that it has something to do with the mesh bag you use. Mine are fine mesh nylon bags from George at Fine Vine Wines (Wine Maker's Toy store). Those are all I ever use, and they do a great job of holding in the pulp while letting the juices loose during squeezing.

You'll be fine. Jiggle the carboy so that the stuff on the sides falls to the bottom and let it collect there. It may take an extra racking or two to get it all out. I always let mine go dry in the primary, then rack off of the sediment, stabilize and clear. This is what I get in the bottom of my carboys...


----------



## Pumpkinman

Dave, I was thinking the same thing, I use the nylon drawstring bags ans get average sediment.
Just rack off of it when fermentation is done.


----------



## RegionRat

That looks like that stuff that dropped out of the cranberry wine I made using the Vidamix blender to grind up my fruit..

Hmmmm..

RR


----------



## geek

I did jiggle the carboy and lot of stuff came off the wall and down to the bottom.
I used this "Small Coarse Nylon Straining Bag - 4722".

It doesn't say "fine mesh nylon bags" exactly but thought it would be the same.
I think it might be the type of bag, next time I need a fine one.

I just searched at the wine toy store and no matches found, can you send me the link for the one you bought?

It is clearing nicely, actually it seems it cleared already, I have about 3/4" of sediment on the bottom and when I aim a flash light to it in the darkness it is very clear. Note that the carboy was a bit dirty outside for the picture you see above.

Here's the latest picture....
.


----------



## Sammyk

My quad berry dropped a lot of lees to so I don't think that is a lot. But then I used many bags of the frozen fruit, not just one. I would have to look at my notes because I don't remember how many but it was a lot!


----------



## dangerdave

geek said:


> I did jiggle the carboy and lot of stuff came off the wall and down to the bottom.
> I used this "Small Coarse Nylon Straining Bag - 4722".
> 
> It doesn't say "fine mesh nylon bags" exactly but thought it would be the same.
> I think it might be the type of bag, next time I need a fine one.
> 
> I just searched at the wine toy store and no matches found, can you send me the link for the one you bought?
> 
> It is clearing nicely, actually it seems it cleared already, I have about 3/4" of sediment on the bottom and when I aim a flash light to it in the darkness it is very clear. Note that the carboy was a bit dirty outside for the picture you see above.


 
It looks great, Varis. Clearing up real nice. If you are still interested in the fine mesh bags, George has them here...
http://www.finevinewines.com/Z_ProdListMain.asp

He has both fine and course, in various sizes. I use the small fine nylon mesh bags at the bottom of the list.


----------



## geek

hmm, that link doesn't show the bag......


----------



## dangerdave

Ok, try this. Go to https://www.finevinewines.com/ . Then click on Online Catalog, then, on the right, under *Supplies* go down to *Straining Bags* (near the bottom of the list). That will take you to them.


----------



## geek

thanks, I had searched but their searching engine is not very good, but I finally found it.


----------



## keena

RegionRat said:


> That looks like that stuff that dropped out of the cranberry wine I made using the Vidamix blender to grind up my fruit..
> 
> Hmmmm..
> 
> RR



Blender? If this is like a normal blender I would try to avoid using it for wine in the future buddy. If you chop up alot of seeds it can cause bitterness in the wine.


----------

